# Fixed a couple of Problems with the layout



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

*bman's layout*

Well I finally did it, I fixed few problems with the layout that have been plaguing me for a while. The big issue I had was with running 6 axle locos, they would derail every time. So today I finally got down to trouble shooting it and I found the problems. The first problem I found was a turnout that was not the correct gauge. The was a clicking sound whenever the engine crossed a part of the turnout and I couldn't figure out where it was coming from. I finally took an old axle from a freight car held it in my hand and rolled it over that turnout. Low and behold the track was way to narrow, I replace the turnout and the new one worked perfectly (both Atlas turnouts). The other problem was a curved section of track, I think it was just twisted/warped I replace that section and no derailments. I ran my new 6 axle loco for about a half an hour in both directions without 1 problem. Hurray!!! I posted a few pics below.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bman,

That's great news. Glad to hear it.

Nice overall view photo of your layout. I'll say once again how much I like your river ravine / pond setup. Very natural looking. :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What's the overall size of that layout Bman? - Very nice.

I like the DT&I stuff....just saw a whole row of old DT&I boxcars parked at AutoAlliance in Flat Rock, MI. (Assembly plant the Mustang and Mazda6 are built at)


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Bman,
> I'll say once again how much I like your river ravine / pond setup. Very natural looking. :thumbsup:
> 
> TJ


I do too... the terrain looks just like a Google Earth pic. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the good words, it's very appreciated!!

The layout is 6'x16'. I would love to see those old DT&I boxcars! I would probably try to buy the same ones to run on my layout!

I can't emphasize enough how much fun this has been, building a new layout. I have a long way to go but that's just it, getting there is the best part!! My interest in the hobby is at an all time high. 

For me it's truly not about the destination it's about the journey.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I wish I had a camera with me when I saw them. Is DT&I still around?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Is DT&I still around?


No there pretty much long gone as far as I know. I think The DT&I was bought out by the GTW back in the early 1980's. From what I heard there still seems to be some freight cars hanging around and I guess those people were right because you saw some of them. Good to know I'm not getting lied too!! I think the engines were first painted blue to match GTW but kept their DT&I logo, then later re-lettered to GTW. I don't know if any still exist as DT&I?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's what I thought. There must have been 15 or so of them. I'll have to drive by there again and see if they are still around. They were parked on a little used siding outside of the plant.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> What's the overall size of that layout Bman? - Very nice.
> 
> I like the DT&I stuff....just saw a whole row of old DT&I boxcars parked at AutoAlliance in Flat Rock, MI. (Assembly plant the Mustang and Mazda6 are built at)


Did you ever see this site?

http://cg-tower.com/dti/article/RailsNortheast-DT+I.pdf

Give it a chance to load.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> Did you ever see this site?
> 
> http://cg-tower.com/dti/article/RailsNortheast-DT+I.pdf
> 
> Give it a chance to load.


Great link big ed thanks a bunch!! I guess next week I'm gonna have to pick up the #253 SD38 to go along with my #254.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW....thanks Big Ed. I live within 3 miles of most of that stuff. Awesome.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Neat link! I had a quick scan ... excellent old photos. I like the Ford connection ... I didn't know he had a major role.

Thanks, Mr. E ... (as in Mr. Encyclopedia !),

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That explains the location of those DT&I boxcars as well. The siding is right off of the old DT&I yard (now GT) North of Vreeland and East of Telegraph in Flat Rock.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought I would post a couple pics of some work I did over the weekend. Slowly adding some trees, still have a ways to go!!! Also just received my new Proto 1K CGW RS2


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! I like the fall foliage. We're all so used to seeing green trees, that your autumn theme is kinda refreshing ... especially at THIS time of year!

(And have I told you how much I like that river ravine?  )

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, I like the autumn colors.:thumbsup: Autumn is my favorite season.:thumbsup:


A couple more DT&I sites if you don't have them yet.
Another "Historic" site for you.

http://cg-tower.com/dti/



Another one for you. 
It's got some great old Steamers from the DT&I.

http://www.waverlyinfo.com/page/5398/Dt-I-Rr-Pictures


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

* A Detroit, Toledo & Ironton high-wheeling 4-4-2 steam
locomotive #600:thumbsup: is at rest in Detroit, Michigan, May,
1933.

This class E-7as locomotive was originally built in 1901
by and for the Pennsylvania Railroad.
*


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on the autumn foliage. I have to give the credit for that to my wife. She doesn't get involved in my model railroading very much at all, but a few years back when I resurrected the old layout from certain death...she said make it a fall scene. Rest is history. (I always follow orders )


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice Bman....I plan on going with fall as well for the color impact. With the plaster gauze look I guess it's currently winter in my layout.


----------

